# Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!



## Thom_Yorke (Feb 12, 2009)

Can anyone post all the historic events that had happened in TD forum!!like I know some user vaibhavtech was very annoying!!! and something related to shalu sharma happened!! but i don't know them in details. can some old member elaborate and add some events that were very contovetial and historic in TD forum!


----------



## krates (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

k850i vs n82


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Aayush Arya challenged me to prove that I got album art for all my albums in WMP & Media Center, & he will pay me Rs 1k. I proved it but he chinked away saying "I won't pay, I never said". Although it was right there in Official Mac thread.


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

...and then forum got this ugly theme, curse of angulimaal


----------



## Chirag (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

April 2007. All nice members left..


----------



## din (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Back in 2004

We had a member - Vinny. He was intelligent and his writing style was great. But his language was very sharp and rude sometimes. Sometimes he wrote adult matters too, that also in western living styles.

In short, majority of the members were getting angry and Mods had to take action. After a few more heated up debates, he started writing very provocative and abusive posts about a minority religion. And things became worse. The chit chat and fight club were not there then. Mods took immediate action but he kept on making new ids like
TheUndead, deleted_empathy,TimothyMcVeigh  etc. I tried to solve it by talking to Raaabo, dexter, other mods and this guy. Raaabo was very active in forum those days. But it was all out of control. 

Finally he left the forum. dexter cleaned up all the threads. I still remember him because some of his posts were excellent. But that incident showed us how people goes both extremes. I think he was an IIT dropout.


----------



## Thom_Yorke (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



din said:


> Back in 2004
> 
> We had a member - Vinny. He was intelligent and his writing style was great. But his language was very sharp and rude sometimes. Sometimes he wrote adult matters too, that also in western living styles.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing!!! I was looking for this kind of responses only!!!



T159 said:


> ...and then forum got this ugly theme, curse of angulimaal



why do you post only so short and vague msges???



Chirag said:


> April 2007. All nice members left..



why what happened?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^ ^ ^ I remember that one!!! I think it was him who started a thread about the models on Digit's cover!!! In one post he wrote that he w*nked off on the cover girl of Digit's July 2004 (or 2003?) isue!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

The Harry Potter 5/6 Spoiler Thread.
Some guy whose name starts with Q was involved,
And one female.

It was the EPIC thread !!!!!!!!!! Awesome Entertainment !!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

There was an epic battle between "Which game had the best graphics, Doom III or Half Life 2?" 

I suppose Gx will remember this as it was between him & Enoonmai. Those had some massive amount of knowledgeable posts I had ever seen. Too bad they removed that thread. 

Also there was a heated debate in a topic called "fanATIcs V/S nVidiaots" That had been raised to an extreme level of fanboyism. Was a very interesting read again.

God I miss those days back when I joined the forum.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^ ^ ^ If I remember correctly, GX was the first guy on the forum to download Doom 3 on his 64Kbps connection.


----------



## eggman (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

I remember the shalu sharma one!!!!!! well at that time last book of Harry Potter series was to be released. Everyone was supercharged!!! Just few days before the official release of book , pirated edition of book in the collection of photographs of book had come out on the net!! Some girl(as was claimed by the member) named Shalu Sharma had read the book and had posted some big spoiler in the thread. or she was exchanging her thoughts on the book with another member Quiz Master, which obviously contained spoilers. Some other unfortunate member or guest had accidentally read the spoilers , as there was no spoiler warning. This pissed that member so off that he created a new id based on Pink Floyd's album (Dark side of the moon, i think) and as claimed by him, actually Hacked into that female Shalu's account!!! (I dunno how is that possible or how true was the claim.......was it some kind of Spell from Hogwards???). The hacker said it was to take revenge from shalu for spoiling the book and went on to prove that Shalu is a fake and was indeed Quiz master himself with an alibi. THe now defaced female Shalu came back with a new id and did some crying and said goodbye to forum. I still dunno how right Dark side of the moon  in his claim, but he entertained us a lot. 

That was an EPIC thread.


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ I remember that one!!! I think it was him who started a thread about the models on Digit's cover!!! In one post he wrote that he w*nked off on the cover girl of Digit's July 2004 (or 2003?) isue!!!


Rofl, desperate.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ If I remember correctly, GX was the first guy on the forum to download Doom 3 on his 64Kbps connection.


That I didn't know.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^ ^ ^ Now you know.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

I joined the forum in Sept 07 and spammed all over this forum. Do you need something more historical?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



> There was an epic battle between "Which game had the best graphics, Doom III or Half Life 2?"



I used to favor OpenGL a lot at that time due to learning 3ds Max , later on I jumped in DirectX & WPF due to which I found how correct Enoonmai was cos OpenGL is only workstation centric & hardly general purpose like DirectX (DirectDraw, WPF etc etc)



> ^ ^ ^ If I remember correctly, GX was the first guy on the forum to download Doom 3 on his 64Kbps connection.



Ah! those were the days of cable internet 



> I remember the shalu sharma one!!!!!! well at that time last book of Harry Potter series was to be released. Everyone was supercharged!!! Just few days before the official release of book , pirated edition of book in the collection of photographs of book had come out on the net!! Some girl(as was claimed by the member) named Shalu Sharma had read the book and had posted some big spoiler in the thread. or she was exchanging her thoughts on the book with another member Quiz Master, which obviously contained spoilers. Some other unfortunate member or guest had accidentally read the spoilers , as there was no spoiler warning. This pissed that member so off that he created a new id based on Pink Floyd's album (Dark side of the moon, i think) and as claimed by him, actually Hacked into that female Shalu's account!!! (I dunno how is that possible or how true was the claim.......was it some kind of Spell from Hogwards???). The hacker said it was to take revenge from shalu for spoiling the book and went on to prove that Shalu is a fake and was indeed Quiz master himself with an alibi. THe now defaced female Shalu came back with a new id and did some crying and said goodbye to forum. I still dunno how right Dark side of the moon in his claim, but he entertained us a lot.



I used to talk to shalu too & after her ID was hacked, I was banned by mehul cos he claimed I was endorsing piracy (which I was not) & everyone thought its a big conspiracy


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Though I did not witness that personally as I joined much later, I remember someone mentioning that once when the forum was poorly managed, without any upgrades, etc, the mods went on strike.

I don't know how much of this is true, but can somebody confirm this and tell us more about this?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^^ that was a reason the forum was upgraded to vBulletin from PhpBB


----------



## mrintech (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

I missed all the above events  Though Joined in 2005 (via Cyber Cafe), but at that time I had no Internet connection


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Yup, the original forum ran on PhpBB. A lot of the old threads are now gone and so are the members.


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ I remember that one!!! I think it was him who started a thread about the models on Digit's cover!!! In one post he wrote that he w*nked off on the cover girl of Digit's July 2004 (or 2003?) isue!!!


I loled...but thats impossible to jack off, perhaps he had a gadget fetish. 


a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> The Harry Potter 5/6 Spoiler Thread.
> Some guy whose name starts with Q was involved,
> And one female.
> 
> It was the EPIC thread !!!!!!!!!! Awesome Entertainment !!


Fishface


Thom_Yorke said:


> why do you post only so short and vague msges???


Beacows, it really happened.


Sunny1211993 said:


> I joined the forum in Sept 07 and spammed all over this forum. Do you need something more historical?


Kiddo abtom  


gxsaurav said:


> I used to favor OpenGL a lot at that time due to learning 3ds Max , later on I jumped in DirectX & WPF due to which I found how correct Enoonmai was cos OpenGL is only workstation centric & hardly general purpose like DirectX (DirectDraw, WPF etc etc)


OpenGL is still used by id tech engine, it rawks !


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Yep the April 2007 events, AKA the "April Crisis" was the most important event in TD history coz a number of good people including an enmasse resignation by mods and member admin took place and forum was moved to vBUlletin as a result but most of the good people never came back


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Back in 2004 GX used to have long arguments with some user (i forgot his name) wrt ATI and nVidia. GX took the nVidia side while he was on other.
It was just like the Mac/PC debate these days, less crappier though.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

His name was Anispace, he used to favor ATI due to DirectX when ATI was doing better then nVidia with there Radeon 9xxx series. I sold my Radeon 9600 in favor of GeForce FX 5900XT cos nVidia was giving better OpenGL performance then ATI which is what I needed in those days (3ds max shaders coding). 

Later on I became a fanATIc again & bought a Radeon HD 3650 

I remembar one Incident when Aayush was new here & he said "PCs cannot boot from USB drives". Me & Sourabh made so much fun of him


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^Actually his name was Anidex. I clearly remember that argument.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^ ^ ^ Nope, it really was anispace.


----------



## Faun (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

I remember stalker getting banned since he cheated someone by selling him bad hardware in Bazaar section, I think the buyer was utsav 



gxsaurav said:


> His name was Anispace,


Anispace is still here


gxsaurav said:


> I remembar one Incident when Aayush was new here & he said "PCs cannot boot from USB drives". Me & Sourabh made so much fun of him


I too remember an incident where dhcp was attributed to be as "it just works" Mac's privilege...roflcopter. Since then I knew that there is a huge difference between knowing news and interpreting it 

Metalheadgautham should remember the incident well


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



Kl@w-24 said:


> ^ ^ ^ Nope, it really was anispace.


I can guarantee you it wasn't Anispace. Anidex's language & flame wars were really a notch above the others. 

Here's the thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1460&highlight=anidex

Enjoy.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^ ^ ^ Eh?? 

I must have been confused between the two!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^Yeah. That's the reason why I wanted to set them both apart. Too bad most of the elite members have either left or not active anymore.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



Ethan_Hunt said:


> ^Actually his name was Anidex. I clearly remember that argument.


Yup he was Anidex , damn sure.


----------



## krates (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

lol no one remembers that K850I vs N82 fight ????


----------



## Thom_Yorke (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

kindly elaborate!!!


----------



## krates (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88917 

see the no. of replies and the fight of NOKIA FANBOYS VS SE FANBOYS


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Lol 16 pages.


----------



## Coool (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

missed every thing....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



Coool said:


> missed every thing....




yeah...me tooo


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

I can only name one living legend of our forum i.e. "sciense vs. GOD" thread.
It started in 2006 and still going strong. Its very knowledgeable. Just check out posts b/w karnivore and mediator.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

All these "recap posts" for me are like sitting in front of Doordarshan and watching the "classics" again 

Boy o boy.. the good old Digit forums...


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

I wish I were here earlier....


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Os wars in fight club!

Bashing of win guys vs lin guys  

Especially, Read posts made by mediator,GX and iMav
One could,publish a book from that loooooooooongggg posts


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

I too joined this forum very late .


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Nice to read all those long,informative,fanboyist,bashful,silly,stupid,amusing,weird,krazzy posts back again.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



Cool G5 said:


> Nice to read all those long,informative,fanboyist,bashful,silly,stupid,amusing,weird,*krazzy *posts back again.


Now that reminds me.....


----------



## Faun (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^shut your eyes now !


----------



## CadCrazy (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Don't you guys remember Praka (M$, Window$ lol) . For me the most historical event was his permanent ban from the forum 

His is still alive in our signatures


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

The Praka episode and the Vaibhavtek Era D) along with a war of words between a former mod and a member of this forum *cough* eggman *cough* sums up most of the happenings in the past 2 yrs 
PS. I'm back


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^ ^ ^ drgrudge vs eggman... Now THAT was historic!!


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^
Yup. It was great being a mute spectator


----------



## eggman (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^lol........good ol days........it was great....


----------



## Oh_Look_I'm_Banned (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

you bet it was


----------



## eggman (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^tu phir aa gaya??


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

lol


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

I too joined very late..


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

I remember the praka episode, the April crisis, the spam-meets, the switching of the forum theme to this one, the "Spamming is my birthright" thread... loads of things. I'd rate the Jhaadopochabai thread as the best though. That was really funny! I never participated in any such thread though (Mute spectating is fun!).


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Mega Historical Event in TDF,
Forum going on a vacation every Sunday.


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



Cool G5 said:


> Mega Historical Event in TDF,
> Forum going on a vacation every Sunday.


Oye, Thane-Vashi line mein bhi har sunday "Mega Block" raheta hai


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^lol yeah. The server goes down every now and then.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

The forum is UP today!!!! Now THAT is HISTORIC.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

For me it was back in 2004 september I guess. That time my ID was 'Ash...' (with post count of 400+) and I got banned for creating threads. Threads were not offending in any way. They were just normal threads - like What kind of Music do you like? Which movies do you recommend? etc. The problem was - I created about 15+ threads like that in less then one hour (Fultu SPam)  . Still makes me laugh.

Otherwise, I think Cool_G5's story thread and Utsav hijacking it... that was quite-- informative


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



alexanderthegreat said:


> I remember the praka episode, the April crisis, the spam-meets, the switching of the forum theme to this one, the "Spamming is my birthright" thread... loads of things. *I'd rate the Jhaadopochabai thread as the best though. That was really funny! I never participated in any such thread though (Mute spectating is fun!).*


Yup. That was epic


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

This is just bad..


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Banning of Vaibhavtek and the aftermath.  Fake Vaibhavteks spamming the forum.


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



gagandeep said:


> Banning of Vaibhavtek and the aftermath.  Fake Vaibhavteks spamming the forum.


Not to mention asking every n00b "Are you Vaibhavtek?? "


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

I missed the vaibhavtek episode, but I've seen enough of his posts to know what it must have been like, with him around.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

I seriously think we should ask Vaibhavtek to come back. We did a BIG mistake by putting him away I feel.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

IMO the most hilarious thread in recent months was the "Microsoft calculator cannot calculate thread" 
Remember that thread?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^Can you post the link? The search feature on this forum takes ages.


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



victor_rambo said:


> I seriously think we should ask Vaibhavtek to come back. We did a BIG mistake by putting him away I feel.



He is still with us .


----------



## eggman (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^+1


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Another historical event I guess is Psychosocial joining and tearing down the post count meter with the highest post/day I've ever seen. Only Ecstasy's posts/day ever went near him in my opinion.


----------



## dark_side_of_the_moon (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



Quiz_Master said:


> For me it was back in 2004 september I guess. That time my ID was 'Ash...' (with post count of 400+) and I got banned for creating threads. Threads were not offending in any way. They were just normal threads - like What kind of Music do you like? Which movies do you recommend? etc. The problem was - I created about 15+ threads like that in less then one hour (Fultu SPam)  . Still makes me laugh.
> 
> Otherwise, I think Cool_G5's story thread and Utsav hijacking it... that was quite-- informative


@ashwin sexana aka shalu sharma aka quiz master:
hi. Remember me?? i am the same guy who defaced you!!! anyway it wasn't you who created the threads it was me too back then who hacked your account and did that. do not take credit of my work. your password back then was : ilushalu if you think i'm kidding


have a safe login next time. bye


----------



## red_devil (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

history is happening right now....in this thread.... 


all sorts of news bit is coming out [some out of the closet] in one thread... THIS IS HISTORIC


----------



## eggman (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

ye sab kya ho raha hai???


----------



## rhitwick (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



eggman said:


> ye sab kya ho raha hai???


"Pol Khol"...


----------



## eggman (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

lol


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



alexanderthegreat said:


> Another historical event I guess is Psychosocial joining and tearing down the post count meter with the highest post/day I've ever seen. Only Ecstasy's posts/day ever went near him in my opinion.



o_0


----------



## Ecstasy (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



alexanderthegreat said:


> Another historical event I guess is Psychosocial joining and tearing down the post count meter with the highest post/day I've ever seen. Only Ecstasy's posts/day ever went near him in my opinion.


Huh?



Psychosocial said:


> o_0


My expression was also the same...


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



alexanderthegreat said:


> Another historical event I guess is Psychosocial joining and tearing down the post count meter with the highest post/day I've ever seen. Only Ecstasy's posts/day ever went near him in my opinion.


comp@ddict has even higher.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



T159 said:


> Fishface


Was the other copy-fish, the Quiz_Master one


----------



## stellarbpo (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

2004 GX used to have long arguments with some user art ATI and nVidia. GX took the nVidia side while he was on other.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

drgrudge taking panga with eggman and gaurav_indian after that he lost his job.


----------



## Thom_Yorke (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



gaurav_indian said:


> drgrudge taking panga with eggman and gaurav_indian after that he lost his job.



can you elaborate that?


----------



## red_devil (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

@^
i think this is the summary of what they're talking about...


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=822654


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



alexanderthegreat said:


> ^^Can you post the link? The search feature on this forum takes ages.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=105571


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



n6300 said:


> @^
> i think this is the summary of what they're talking about...
> 
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=822654



Thanks lol ab tu hi bata hum sharif aur bhole bhaale bachon ki kya galti thi.
Pata nahi is baar IPL ke season mein kisko shaheed hona hai forum pe.


----------



## eggman (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

drgrudge ke saath grudge nikal hi liya humne


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

angrez chale gaye  lekin cricket chhod gaye...lol


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



eggman said:


> drgrudge ke saath grudge nikal hi liya humne



Galat logon se panga le liya usne.


----------



## red_devil (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

was going through that thread and this was hilarious !!


			
				Oh_Look_I'm_Banned; said:
			
		

> Nancy Sintara sang:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



EPIC !!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^


----------



## Anorion (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Great reading this
and Lol @ ban ban...


----------



## confused!! (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Yes I remeber those days of IPL tread when DrGrudge was frustrated about some of us posting in Hindi


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^abe bas kar.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^tujhe kya hua??


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^kuch nahi bas yu hi


----------



## confused!! (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^kya paka raha hai yaar


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^ Maggi 2 min noodles


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^lol...may be I should have put a smiley there and explained the joke too


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



T159 said:


> ^^lol...may be I should have put a smiley there and explained the joke too



Isliye mujhe smiley post karni parti hai  nahi toh salle seriously le lete hai jaise us drgrudge ne le liya tha.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

DrGrudge waise hi tha..Smiley kya aur kuch bhi karta to bhi woh rota hi rahta


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



confused!! said:


> DrGrudge waise hi tha..Smiley kya aur kuch bhi karta to bhi woh rota hi rahta



haan Dhakkan uska hamesha charge hi rehta tha.Dhakkan Charger kahin ka.


----------



## eggman (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



gaurav_indian said:


> haan Dhakkan uska hamesha charge hi rehta tha.Dhakkan Charger kahin ka.



No name calling. STFU. God will screw you.!!!


----------



## krazzy (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



gaurav_indian said:


> ^^ Maggi 2 min noodles





Remember the time Aayush called Richard Stallman a loser. Lawl!


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



krazzy said:


> Remember the time Aayush called Richard Stallman a loser. Lawl!


thread link?


----------



## red_devil (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



gaurav_indian said:


> haan Dhakkan uska hamesha charge hi rehta tha.Dhakkan Charger kahin ka.




DrGrudge should've been the mod then he would've handed you a 2 day ban 



			
				krazzy said:
			
		

> Remember the time Aayush called Richard Stallman a loser. Lawl!



what happened ?? care to elaborate..


----------



## Faun (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

*The best parody ever on "It just works !" or "**thats how mac works"slogan...lawl*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90013

Apparently it just works on any OS if DHCP is enabled in


----------



## IITian (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



beta testing said:


> IMO the most hilarious thread in recent months was the "Microsoft calculator cannot calculate thread"
> Remember that thread?



being new here, i missed most of the action u guys are mentioning, but this one was truly hilarious..


----------



## krazzy (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> thread link?


The thread was 'The official thread for any and all discussion related to Apple Inc.' Here is the link to the post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=826356&postcount=5268.

But that is just the start. You have to read the posts that follow.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

This one time, Aayush got his ass kicked by many of us.. i don't remember which thread.. but infra_red_dude kicked him badly... he was pointing towards.. what was that.. oh yes.. the hackintosh thread .. he said that would you wear lungi under a shirt.. and infra said.. look at our finanace minister.. P. Chidambram.. man.. that was epic..


----------



## Psychosocial (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

I really love fanbois (I am one myself ).


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

I have kicked arya's arse like 10000 times so far & he has never admitted that his ass feels pain . I remember the time when me, zeeshan & Manan installed Mac OS X Hackintosh on our systems & opened all the flaws of Mac OS X to which Arya said "mac doesn't work like that...blah blah". He even said "PCs cannot boot from USB drive". EFI was invented by Apple & used in Apple Macs since 1992, You cannot drag & drop link from IE to a folder in Windows to save it as a shortcut etc etc etc....damn, the "all things apple" thread itself was hilerious with the misconceptions of Macboys till me & manan were there.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

yeah.. and now the thing has happened which was feared by analysts when Apple switched to Intel.. i.e. Intel will force Apple to abandon FireWire (IEEE 1394) and switch to USB which was invented by Intel.. and now see.. the IEEE 1394 port has gone from the new Macbooks..


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



eggman said:


> No name calling. STFU. God will screw you.!!!


'King of Frustration' - the eggman.......



ichi said:


> *The best parody ever on "It just works !" or "**thats how mac works"slogan...lawl*
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90013
> 
> Apparently it just works on any OS if DHCP is enabled in




*[URL]*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51578*
[/URL]


----------



## Faun (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^Assassin did some terrible things.


----------



## Cool Joe (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

lmao this thread is great


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Man, that Mac & DHCP thingy was hilarious!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

definitely MAC and DHCP was super cool. Total PWNAGE of newb.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



red_devil said:


> DrGrudge should've been the mod then he would've handed you a 2 day ban



Abey hata sawan ki ghata, kha khuja batti buja ke soja, 
nintakle pintukle, banti pe khadeli aunti, baaja reli hain baar baar ghanti,
khula hoke pachim ko palat le, bahot ho gaya phut le vatle shaana ban kya,
chal hawa aane de.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Something historical is going on in the 6 Admins 18 moderators thread

Rambo taking on the moderators


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



confused!! said:


> Something historical is going on in the 6 Admins 18 moderators thread
> 
> Rambo taking on the moderators




hey you stole my lines...i was gonna post that!!!


----------



## confused!! (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

*[DF] Tournament Of Terror - Urban Terror*: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110216

hahahahah  Funny people out there.

And this too: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1065848&postcount=2777 From this post, read till post #2816.....


----------



## enticer86 (Mar 7, 2009)

1. The episode where one of our frnds here had his secret files EXPOSED and was not able to face his parents 

2. The "multi channel" GPRS threads- and umpteen replies there!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 7, 2009)

enticer86 said:


> 2. The "multi channel" GPRS threads- and umpteen replies there!


  How can I forget that???!!!!


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

WOW really guys you refreshed the memory. 
       Its like one big Family here..


----------



## chicha (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

i am sorry i could not go through the whole thing but why the hell and when did praka123 get banned?


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Bumped, coz a certain *someone* asked, who doesnt wish to be named? lol


----------



## ico (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Pearl Groupz, Bittu Das and crawwww/jxcess


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



chicha said:


> i am sorry i could not go through the whole thing but why the hell and when did praka123 get banned?


Praka is unbanned but he had left the forum anyway 

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------




ico said:


> crawwww/jxcess


Yup we remember how he welcomed your modship


----------



## Garbage (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Thanks @thewisecrab for bumping this thread. This is awesome.

I remember the days of Praka123, iMav, gx_saurav, infra_red_dude, mediator. Bashing all over...
Mehulved n his "mod"ing. 
And vaibhavtech was EPIC.
and Jhaadopochabai and what more... 

Oh god, I miss the old days...


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



Liverpool_fan said:


> Yup we remember how he welcomed your modship


Yes, he sacrificed himself....


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



Garbage said:


> And vaibhavtech was EPIC.


A very intelligent guy has created this collection: FOSSPowered Pastebin 



Garbage said:


> Oh god, I miss the old days...


Same.  But I think things are improving once again.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



Garbage said:


> I remember the days of Praka123, iMav, gx_saurav, infra_red_dude, mediator. Bashing all over...
> Mehulved n his "mod"ing.
> And vaibhavtech was EPIC.
> and Jhaadopochabai and what more...
> ...


I'm still here, even after 7-odd years  ... silently watching the forum!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Same here.. on the forum since 2006.. Damn social networks ruined our forum...


----------



## azzu (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

epic thread....
Thx a lot for bumping it


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



ico said:


> A very intelligent guy has created this collection: FOSSPowered Pastebin




Thanks for the link and thanks for the one who bumped it.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/discussions/126892-damngoodman-fell-love.html


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



Liverpool_fan said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/discussions/126892-damngoodman-fell-love.html





Lots of love gurus there and one epic phail......


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

  

Failzors giving love advice, when the only "female" interaction they might have had in their whole life was when their dropped they cousin sister at school  not to mention DAmngoodman calling that girl a wh0re


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^

Poor boy fell in love at last and he didn't even know what to do, and finally he lead that thread to an epic LOL....


----------



## Garbage (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



ico said:


> A very intelligent guy has created this collection: FOSSPowered Pastebin


LOL.. Thanks for that. 

@infra_red_dude, yah, I know you are here.  

---------- Post added at 03:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/80747-new-admin.html <- hahaha

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/80757-google-co.html


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^

  

I read it before but still a nice remind....


----------



## amitava82 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Did anyone talk about me?


----------



## debsuvra (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Aren't there a member named something like 'jharoopochabai'?


----------



## Garbage (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



amitava82 said:


> Did anyone talk about me?


 
I shall remember you (only if) the ThinkDigit forum theme goes RED !!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



debsuvra said:


> Aren't there a member named something like 'jharoopochabai'?



That's JharupochaBhai (Gosh, its hard to say and someone will think i am scolding them )

Thats an EPIC LOL.....




Garbage said:


> I shall remember you (only if) the ThinkDigit forum theme goes RED !!!



Why?


----------



## din (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

I remember one thread where the guy asked for help when his family members including Sis found P0rn in his PC, she is teasing him etc. And very similar thread where the guy's cousin sis found the same in PC. Members jumped in to help the poor souls and both were happy ending. Both of the threads were hilarious with a lot of funny and tricky answers.

Sorry, could not find the links, as both were in general discussion, got deleted perhaps?

[Edit]

Got one link! The biggest porno DISASTER in my life!!!!!!!! 

[/Edit]


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



din said:


> I remember one thread where the guy asked for help when his family members including Sis found P0rn in his PC, she is teasing him etc. And very similar thread where the guy's cousin sis found the same in PC. Members jumped in to help the poor souls and both were happy ending. Both of the threads were hilarious with a lot of funny and tricky answers.
> 
> Sorry, could not find the links, as both were in general discussion, got deleted perhaps?
> 
> ...


Yeah the cousin one got deleted  It was hilarious


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^

  

That thread would have been named as "Way to h1de your p0rn"....


----------



## Garbage (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> That thread would have been named as "Way to h1de your p0rn"....


 
That should have been "Way*s* to h1de your p0rn *collection*".... Otherwise why the f*ck would you record (and hide) *your* p0rn?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^
OK sir...

Are yaar, one need to store his collection for future reference and to share the awesome moves with his/her friends...  

BTW Another thread is "Must Watch movies", where some one ranted KPowerMania. I forgot the guy's name....


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

KPowerMania=Psychosocial


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^

I knew that. But i like to call him as KPowerMania instead of Psychosocial. BTW Psychosocial sounds bad IMO..


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/discussions/119530-rakhi-ka-swayamwar-d.html

This thread was Epic lulz 

---------- Post added at 02:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:27 PM ----------

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/107099-ubuntu-causes-girl-drop-out-college.html

This thread has a bit of everything


----------



## ico (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

There was one more thread started by vamsi - *Problem with my cousin(Girl)*

which of course was deleted.  That thread had greater lulz.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

BTW Has the pregnancy thread of victor_rambo has been deleted?


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

@liverpool_fan, YES...


----------



## ico (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



Liverpool_fan said:


> BTW Has the pregnancy thread of victor_rambo has been deleted?


Physically deleted, I guess. I couldn't even find it for some private lulz.


----------



## als2 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

oh yeah how can we forget victor_rambo , apparently he got fed with this forum and started pregnancy thread


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

I still wonder how is life after dat p0rn disaster...

Sequel never came back


----------



## hellknight (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Ayush Arya getting his arse kicked in the hackintosh thread by Infra...
Here :-*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/discussions/93951-hacintosh-users-6.html 

and here :- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/discussions/93951-hacintosh-users-7.html

Damn this whole thread was hilarious...


----------



## Faun (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Thinkdigit's offical spammer
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials/129920-hjk.html


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^ Lol, they are testing on live server. Spamming all over, someone PM Raaabo to stop this Durgesh guy.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

wow i remember many of these ... i loved them


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^^

max_demon is a spammer...  

BTW Now there is a lot more than watch ichi pointed out..


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Shalu_Sharma returns!?!?!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

There was this guy Bookworm back in March-April 2009. Got his ass majorly kicked after flaming other members. Was fun.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 30, 2010)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



ico said:


> Shalu_Sharma returns!?!?!



Yes.... Again, another Quiz thread will be opened soon


----------



## ico (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



furious_gamer said:


> Yes.... Again, another Quiz thread will be opened soon


I hope you are talking about the "Quiz" thread  created by Shruti365.  not about Shalu_Sharma/Quiz_Master.

I was honestly pwning everyone with my answers in that thread. It shouldn't have been deleted.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

that rakhi ka swayamwar is awesome
reading it right now


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

thanks for bringing this thread back up  hilarious going through all these things any number of times.

btw I was banned twice bcos of flaming arguments with praka 


edit: edited by mod so as to not reduce the sanctity of vaibhavtek's stature 


_


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

"When will flipkart ship my blackberry" 
Couldn't stop laughing 

he is banned now.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Looks like I missed loads of stuff


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

I will remember this to my grave.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community...st-122-crores-needed-become-rich-country.html


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

^




EPIC counting fail


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



> I remember the days of Praka123, iMav, gx_saurav, infra_red_dude, mediator. Bashing all over...
> Mehulved n his "mod"ing.
> And vaibhavtech was EPIC.
> and Jhaadopochabai and what more...
> ...



I remember most of the old *INCIDENTS* by our elite members.

I miss the *good old days of TDF*


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*

Anyone remember's eggman's flame wars with a *certain* mod on this forum?


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 9, 2011)

Its against drgrudge


----------



## comp@ddict (Jul 9, 2011)

So glad thread back to life. 

I think the Whining?Complaining Thread should be re-opened too (grandly if we may!)

I was there for all this, damn vaibhavtech was a character.

I wonder if he still roams the forum under a different name.

and I absolutely LOVE this!



> Nancy Sintara sang:
> 
> Code:
> I was five and he was six
> ...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2011)

furious_gamer said:
			
		

> Its against drgrudge


 I read a bit of flaming by the two. And the end result wasnt very good


----------



## eggman (Jul 9, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I read a bit of flaming by the two. And the end result wasnt very good



For him


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



thewisecrab said:


> Anyone remember's eggman's flame wars with a *certain* mod on this forum?



yeah and I also remember a chelsea fan calling his club as "Chelski".


----------



## Joker (Oct 8, 2011)

tech&me being a weirdo.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 8, 2011)

Classic thread 

Damn can't forget those days a few years back - Windows vs Linux vs Mac was the only thing that mattered in the whole forum


----------



## Alok (Oct 9, 2011)

I witnessed my first TDF weird and historical event reference "Tech&ME"


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 9, 2011)

LOL, I see some weirdo calling others a weirdo. Weirdo or _Joker_?
Meh...who cares!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Oct 9, 2011)

Another weirdo commenting on "weirdos". Now that's historic.


----------



## Alok (Oct 9, 2011)

^Lol
found a great thread "biggest porno disaster" epic lulz.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 9, 2011)

MetlheadGautham said:
			
		

> Damn can't forget those days a few years back - Windows vs Linux vs Mac was the only thing that mattered in the whole forum


 Drats, am I the only one who think Windows pwns Mac and Linux


----------



## Joker (Oct 9, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> LOL, I see some weirdo calling others a weirdo. Weirdo or _Joker_?
> Meh...who cares!!!


i thought u had ignored me. 

source: www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1479696-post95.html


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 9, 2011)

Joker said:


> i thought u had ignored me.
> 
> source: www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1479696-post95.html



Of course I do, as well as some others, not named as joker, but they practically are.


----------



## Joker (Oct 9, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Of course I do, as well as some others, not named as joker, but they practically are.


and u still bother to read their posts by clicking the 'view post' button???


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 9, 2011)

Houston, looks like I've found something better than 9gag.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 23, 2011)

www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/...mismanaged-forum-called-thinkdigit-forum.html

and www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/138955-reputation-system-feedback.html
2nd thread has a bit of a catch  Some one got b@nn€d


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 23, 2011)

^that era can be termed as "How victor_rambo got hyper, made posts and got banned"

but he still lives here...


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 23, 2011)

^ He was labelled an 'attention-whore' thanks to his antics.


----------



## ico (Dec 23, 2011)

He went hyper for the right reason.

Forum was screwed up back then.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 23, 2011)

ico said:


> He went hyper for the right reason.


Never knew pregnancy can make you hyper.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 23, 2011)

Man! that kind of unwanted pregnancy can make anyone hyper!!


----------



## R2K (Dec 23, 2011)

I do remember a thread posted here where a member was asking suggestions on  what to do when his parents found a porn collection on his PC ....
That was an epic thread as it crossed like 10 pages in just matter of hours and was overflowing with suggestions and tips on how to hide your porn. Not to mention it was hilarious. But as always it got locked down way too soon... Some were even recommending to make that thread as a sticky..


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 24, 2011)

Can we get a link to that thread ??

Please Santa...


----------



## ico (Dec 24, 2011)

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/93348-biggest-porno-disaster-my-life.html*


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 25, 2011)

@ico
 You shouldnt have posted that. Some newer members would have been in the dark about a few things 
Epic thread


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 25, 2011)

ico said:


> **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/93348-biggest-porno-disaster-my-life.html*



read this thread when i first visited the forum.


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 25, 2011)

ico said:


> **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/93348-biggest-porno-disaster-my-life.html*



*Teen Asian Angels XXX *

Its gonna be a great start to the new year.

On other hand my mom wont give me a bike as I am bit of a rash rider and the only child 

But she gave me a car saying it's much more safer for me and if whenever I get in the *mood* when I am outdoors I can do it in the car with my wife/gf...lolz


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Dec 25, 2011)

I hope there's a mention of the characters C and U being converted to * for a while.


----------



## ico (Dec 25, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> But she gave me a car saying it's much more safer for me and if whenever I get in the *mood* when I am outdoors I can do it in the car with my wife/gf...lolz


lolz

lolz once again.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 25, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> I hope there's a mention of the characters C and U being converted to * for a while.



S****horpe fan?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 25, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> *Teen Asian Angels XXX *
> 
> Its gonna be a great start to the new year.
> 
> ...



6days left till new year if you include tonight


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 25, 2011)

How come i missed this thread...?  Those days...wow..nostalgic. All that fighting on the forum with long threads and posting, mac vs windows ,General section was all flame bait until few years later someone came up with fight club section.

  Trust me,there was more personal agenda and fight in general section back then than all the fight that can be summed up now in the present fight section.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



hellknight said:


> Ayush Arya getting his arse kicked in the hackintosh thread by Infra...
> Here :-*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/discussions/93951-hacintosh-users-6.html
> 
> and here :- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/discussions/93951-hacintosh-users-7.html
> ...



Yes, I remember this thread , cooldudie3 was expecting his user name to be changed to MacRocker, me and a couple of other members using ran a prank on him. the prank starts from my reply in post #41 , then you (hellknight) replied and then everyone jumped in.

EDIT: I was the culprit!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



Charan said:


> Yes, I remember this thread , cooldudie3 was expecting his user name to be changed to MacRocker, me and a couple of other members using ran a prank on him. the prank starts from my reply in post #41 , then you (hellknight) replied and then everyone jumped in.
> 
> EDIT: I was the culprit!!


You guys are bad


----------



## RCuber (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



Liverpool_fan said:


> You guys are bad



Yes.. people say I am Evil


----------



## Garbage (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



Charan said:


> Yes.. people say I am Evil



Damn! I was thinking you are a nice guy.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 4, 2012)

A good thread  

www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/81148-2-girls-will-often-torcher-me-my-dreams.html


----------



## RCuber (Feb 4, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> A good thread
> 
> www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/81148-2-girls-will-often-torcher-me-my-dreams.html



LOL I didn't know about this from Gigaore


----------



## Garbage (Feb 4, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> A good thread
> 
> www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/81148-2-girls-will-often-torcher-me-my-dreams.html



ROFLOL... OMG, how did I miss that thread.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2012)

Today happened Thinkdigit Kolkata meet 2012. It may be second successful attempt of this kind.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ And what and when was the first attempt?


----------



## Joker (Feb 4, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> A good thread
> 
> www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/81148-2-girls-will-often-torcher-me-my-dreams.html


what a stupid n00b


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2012)

Vyom said:


> ^^ And what and when was the first attempt?



I heard back in 2006 or so.


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ lol..I have met many forum people in Delhi.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2012)

ico said:


> ^^ lol..I have met many forum people in Delhi.



Arrange a Thinkdigit Delhi Meet.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 4, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> I heard back in 2006 or so.



I have been a participant of Delhi meet back in Jun 14, 2009! 

Here is the pics link! 
*picasaweb.google.com/vineetinmatri...authkey=Gv1sRgCKnvjPWCq5a6igE&feat=directlink

I don't even know if someone I know here on TDF was present in that meet or not.
Delhities, please identify yourselves!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 4, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> I heard back in 2006 or so.



There have been quite a few Mumbai and Bangalore meets in the past.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2012)

^ I mean 'kolkata' meet.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 5, 2012)

@Charan, that was a surprise, wasn't it, dude?!


----------



## RCuber (Feb 5, 2012)

Gigacore said:


> @Charan, that was a surprise, wasn't it, dude?!



Yep  , wassap Bro!!


----------



## Neuron (Feb 5, 2012)

Gigacore said:


> @Charan, that was a surprise, wasn't it, dude?!



If you don't mind what happened afterwards.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 5, 2012)

@Neuron, nothing its just all bullshit. I TROLLED.

@Charan, Nothing much, bro. As usual. Been long time since I posted here. Its a junk right now.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 5, 2012)

Gigacore said:


> @Neuron, nothing its just all bullshit. I TROLLED.



Sorry but 

BTW Being able to laugh at yourself is a nice virtue to have. Just saying.


----------



## Neuron (Feb 5, 2012)

Gigacore said:


> @Neuron, nothing its just all bullshit. I TROLLED.



Well that's disappointing.It would've been great if there was a sequel.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 9, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> A good thread
> 
> www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/81148-2-girls-will-often-torcher-me-my-dreams.html


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



infra_red_dude said:


> All these "recap posts" for me are like sitting in front of Doordarshan and watching the "classics" again
> 
> Boy o boy.. the good old Digit forums...



very true...this is like watching some old historical movie 

This was a nice place to hang out, used to spend more time here than on orkut or yahoo messenger(FB wasn't that popular back in those days).

Vaguely remember those incidents which caused all those good old members to leave this place. Some of them went over to Techenclave and still continue there. Now-a-days I don't get enough time for all this. Just visits here rarely to check out whats happening here.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 9, 2012)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



SunnyChahal said:


> I joined the forum in Sept 07 and spammed all over this forum. Do you need something more historical?





victor_rambo said:


> Though I did not witness that personally as I joined much later, I remember someone mentioning that once when the forum was poorly managed, without any upgrades, etc, the mods went on strike.
> 
> I don't know how much of this is true, but can somebody confirm this and tell us more about this?





mrintech said:


> I missed all the above events  Though Joined in 2005 (via Cyber Cafe), but at that time I had no Internet connection




where are you guys???


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 10, 2012)

loving this thread ! nice old memories


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 11, 2012)

Wish I could be with you guys when this all happened but I am glad that I am a part of whatever is going on now.


----------



## Dragonslayer (Mar 12, 2012)

This forum has seen many ups and downs it seems.


----------



## Garbage (Mar 12, 2012)

Dragonslayer said:


> This forum has seen many ups and downs it seems.



Indeed. 
And I am glad to be part of it for almost every time.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 4, 2012)

Today a historical event took place. TDF moved to Vbulletin 4.2 some hours back


----------



## Vyom (Aug 4, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Today a historical event took place. TDF moved to Vbulletin 4.2 some hours back



At 18:42 to be precise! And it's Awesome!! Glad to be a witness of this historic transformation!


----------



## Faun (Aug 4, 2012)

today was the day that brought back past...**** ****


----------



## Anorion (Aug 4, 2012)

everything is so familiar


----------



## Vyom (Aug 5, 2012)

Faun said:


> today was the day that brought back past...**** ****





Anorion said:


> everything is so familiar



Dont really know what exactly you guys are referring, since I am not that old on TDF 
But is it related to some theme known as "Krish"?


----------



## mrintech (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Historical events in Thinkdigit forum!!!11*



Rockstar11 said:


> where are you guys???



you remembered me?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 5, 2012)

Been years since I participated in this forum. I remember din's quest for FOSS, Vaibhavtek & his numerous clones, Praka's Micro$oft Windoze


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 6, 2012)

Any new interesting events?


----------



## Krow (Aug 6, 2012)

Vyom said:


> At 18:42 to be precise! And it's Awesome!! Glad to be a witness of this historic transformation!


18.42 on 4/8/12

Odd coincidence?


----------



## Allu Azad (May 5, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 11, 2013)

The day tinwoofur guy vanished!


----------



## shantanu (Nov 11, 2013)

Awesome Thread. Hi Oldies


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 11, 2013)

This never gets old.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 11, 2013)

shantanu said:


> Awesome Thread. Hi Oldies



woho!!!


----------



## azzu (Nov 17, 2013)

no this doesn't


----------



## theserpent (Nov 17, 2013)

The day chaintanya spammed


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 17, 2013)

The epic thread
Raaabo vs Mediator


----------



## Flash (Aug 4, 2014)

I guess, this thread needs a bump. 
My 2 cents:

*www.digit.in/forum/gamerz/184110-d-o-n-t-make-gta-v-pc-port-petition.html


----------



## Anorion (Aug 4, 2014)

nanducob
miss a lot.


----------



## Flash (Aug 4, 2014)

and so as the commandershawnzer, the little kid with long user name.


----------



## snap (Aug 4, 2014)

and shawnzer mia too


----------



## Flash (Aug 4, 2014)

Found another one:

*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/105014-spamming-my-birthright-i-want-hell-if-you-oppose-me.html


I just looked at the title and started ing!
Hilarious last post.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Aug 4, 2014)

Flash said:


> Found another one:
> 
> *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/105014-spamming-my-birthright-i-want-hell-if-you-oppose-me.html
> 
> ...



Epic 


*i109.photobucket.com/albums/n58/imu1987/pics/image001-1.gif




- - - Updated - - -

Found this  *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/81148-2-girls-will-often-torcher-me-my-dreams.html


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 4, 2014)

you struck gold, ashish,..  the 2girls torture thread was awesome


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 4, 2014)

lel  dont forget Noahsarcangel


----------



## snap (Aug 4, 2014)

^^He was sane for sometime


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2014)

and the Chaitanya's "Killing piracy" thread. 
The whole day was a laughter.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Aug 5, 2014)

^ *www.digit.in/forum/fight-club/171981-killing-piracy.html 

386 posts in 8 hrs


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh god that thread -_____-


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2014)

and there was this nintendo fanboy [MENTION=8245]dead[/MENTION]5. 
He often fought Extreme_gamer and NoasArcAngel, when it comes to PC/Console wars with his lenghty comments. 

Ah, this one.
*www.digit.in/forum/fight-club/172230-nintendo-vs-sony-vs-microsoft.html

It seems, dead5 changed his username to heidi2521.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 20, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^ *www.digit.in/forum/fight-club/171981-killing-piracy.html
> 
> 386 posts in 8 hrs



That was some pretty interesting thread and I had some good fun with that thread.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Sep 8, 2014)

*www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/159530-lux-cojy-vip.html

*www.digit.in/forum/technology-news/80757-google-co.html


----------



## kaz (Sep 8, 2014)

lol


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 8, 2014)




----------

